# Brakes: 2 pot vs. 4 pot



## scubynubie (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, since I am making more power, it is time to bring things to a stop. I am looking at either upgrading to Q45 calipers which have a 2cm larger rotor, or Z32 calipers, which would have 4cm larger rotor. What I am most curious about is what the advantage of 4 pot vs 2 pot calipers. I am guessing that the braking force is applied more uniformly with a 4 pot setup, and maybe since there are more pistons, that the heat is distributed over a larger surface area, so less suceptiable to fade... Any input would be great.

And if you have done the Z32 upgrade, did you have any clearance issues? Did you think that the peddle feel was too sensative after you put on the larger calipers?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

The biggest difference will be fade resistance. I have the 300zx brakes in front and have no problem with the pedal feeel with the 300zx master cylinder. To combat the spacing issue, I bought some 5mm wheel spacers on ebay for like $12.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah thats right. Mathematically the only way to increase the braking force is to put in a bigger master cylinder. In real terms, 4 pot brakes are more efficent than single or 2 pot. Go with the 300zx calipers, rotors and master cylinder.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Also mind you your brakes are only as good as your tyres but the full 300 upgrade sounds like the right way to go, dont forget about brake bias.

BTW: this needs to be moved to suspension and brakes


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Lol, I did Z32 brakes too. First of all, wheel spacers are a must. Second of all, invest in some stainless steel braided lines, it makes the swap way easier. Lastly, don't even think about doing the swap unless you have the Z32 master cylinder. I didn't have it, and my brakes were as soggy as a wet dog. Pedal feel is a major issue here. And yeah, why isn't this in the brakes thread??? Oh well. :hal: Dance Hal, dance. :cheers:


----------



## scubynubie (Jan 28, 2005)

First off... Oops, didn't notice the brakes section. Noob faux paux...

Thanks for all the advice. So I think I will go with the Z32 brakes. With the spacer, is it a good idea to go with longer wheel studs?

Now, as far as the master cylinder, I have a SE with ABS, and my understanging is that that is the same Master cylinder as in the 300ZX ( from SCC project Sylvia) So should be fine as far as peddle feel. 

Small note, but by putting in a larger Master cylinder, you are actually decreasing your mechanical advantage, hence peddle is stiffer... FWIW


----------

